# Bitch in season - out for walk. I'm furious



## hardtimes (22 April 2013)

I have three dogs - 2 lurcher bitches, both spayed, and a castrated Patterdale terrier.  Was out for a walk today on common, both lurchers off lead, Patterdale on lead as he tends to disappear down rabbit holes etc.  We were approached by a woman with a small dog on a lead who started shouting and hitting one of my lurchers with a stick.  My dog had not paid her or her dog any attention, but the woman starting yelling at me to control MY dog as HER dog was in season.  I pointed out that my dog was nowhere near her dog, and was a bitch in any case.  I was told that my dog should be on a lead at all times and it was very worrying for her as dogs tended to follow her home.  I didn't know whether to laugh at her or hit her.  I just told her that I would take action if she touched my dog in any way.
Would anybody here walk their dog in a public place when it's in season?


----------



## Fools Motto (22 April 2013)

TBH yes, I have walked a bitch on heat. I can't confine her to the garden only for 3 weeks! Slightly different as it was on a farm, but said farm does have rights of way through.  
However, I have full control of the dog, whether on lead or not, ALWAYS within eye sight. If any other dog was seen, then on lead, to heel. If said other dog was interested then I just make sure 'he' couldn't do anything, and make mine sit down and wait for other owner, but would certainly not be hitting it and yelling abuse at other owners!

Mine is speyed now, but still gets male unwanted attention! She must have a sexy bum!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2013)

Lots of people do and tbh, if I had an entire bitch, I would but it would be on the lead. I can't imagine where people should walk a in season bitch that would go crazy if not walked? My pack get antsy by 10am, so not walking one at all would be mad! It's a bit like having a DA dog: someone told me I ought not to walk him in public. Perhaps I should walk him on the moon at midnight! 

The woman should not have hit your dog, I guess she thought it was a male? Other owners can be a nightmare! She is stupid if she had her bitch off lead and why approach you? I'd be avoiding others desperately if I had an in season dog, but I'd still be walking it.


----------



## PorkChop (22 April 2013)

I do take my bitches out if they are in season, however mostly on my own farm, though there are alot of public footpaths.

They are completely in control and close to me.  Though I wouldn't take them to a busy public place, I don't think that would be fair.


----------



## Archangel (22 April 2013)

Why didn't she just pick her dog up?  People are bonkers sometimes.


----------



## PorkChop (22 April 2013)

Btw I completely feel for you, I wouldn't have been happy either.  It is up to her to control her dog, she does sound like a complete plonker


----------



## Nicnac (22 April 2013)

Of course bitches in season should be walked 

You wouldn't not compete/hack a mare in season just in case you came across a stallion.

Stupid woman for going after  your dog though - for that you have every right to be upset.


----------



## wyrdsister (22 April 2013)

Yes, I do walk my in-heat bitches in public places and off-lead BUT I also keep them under control and don't let them tease others. I'd get a bit sharp if someone's dogs came over and hassled mine when I'd recalled them to sit next to me to avoid a situation, but that would be the case if they were on the lead or off it, in-heat or out of it. Given how limited some other people's control is over their dogs, I do try to stick to the farm tracks and fields or go out when very few other people are likely to be about. It doesn't sound like your dogs were doing anything wrong here though...


----------



## Elsbells (22 April 2013)

No I don't.


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2013)

Always take our bitch out when she's in season.


----------



## ladyearl (22 April 2013)

When mine was in season I walked her away from busy places and early in the morning and later on. I kept her on an extending lead too. Wouldn't keep her in for three weeks but tried to minimize the risks. I gave her some herbal stuff and used bitch spray too but tbh not convinced that works...


----------



## Echo24 (22 April 2013)

It is incredibly irresponsible to walk a bitch in season, let alone let it off the lead! It surprises me the fact people feel the need to walk a bitch in season - there are plenty of things you can do in a home to keep a dog mentally stimulated that does more than a long boring walk. If it's an inconvenience keeping your bitch housebound when it is season then you should really consider neutering, or opt for a male!

Of course if you have a great set up with private land where your bitch would never meet another dog, then that's understandable.

OP if I was you I'd have been fuming!


----------



## hardtimes (22 April 2013)

This woman walked out of her way to attack my dog, which was passing her without paying any attention, apart from a glance and brief tale wag.  I think she should expect unwanted attention from other dogs if she walks on that particular common, about 100 acres and where people go to let their dogs off lead as it's safe.  There are other areas she could go where dogs are kept on lead.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 April 2013)

She sounds like she thinks the world should stop for her regardless of whether her dog's in season or not. What a fruit loop.


----------



## Annette4 (22 April 2013)

Tia would destroy my house if I didn't walk her in season....but she only goes around the streets and mine tend to go out very early or very late so dont meet other dogs. If another dog showed no interest I'm not bothered but if it was hassling her I'd be miffed but that applies all the time not just in season.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 April 2013)

OP does say that the in season bitch was on lead, and presumably as the woman hit the lurcher with a stick the lurcher had gone over, so whereas I think the owner of the bitch acted unreasonably, perhaps its a case of 50/50 here.
I wouldn't walk a bitch at the height of season, but I do have fields to walk in.  You certainly can't keep a bitch confined throughout their season, people show bitches in season in single sex classes!


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 April 2013)

ladyearl said:



			When mine was in season I walked her away from busy places and early in the morning and later on. I kept her on an extending lead too. Wouldn't keep her in for three weeks but tried to minimize the risks. I gave her some herbal stuff and used bitch spray too but tbh not convinced that works...
		
Click to expand...

When we had a stud dog the anti-mate spray was like Chanel No 5 to him, he could smell it at a 100 yards.


----------



## hardtimes (22 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			OP does say that the in season bitch was on lead, and presumably as the woman hit the lurcher with a stick the lurcher had gone over, so whereas I think the owner of the bitch acted unreasonably, perhaps its a case of 50/50 here.
I wouldn't walk a bitch at the height of season, but I do have fields to walk in.  You certainly can't keep a bitch confined throughout their season, people show bitches in season in single sex classes!
		
Click to expand...


Err no, my dog didn't deviate from the track she was on, the other dog owner walked over to my dog to hit her.  It's quite a hilly area with narrow tracks through heather and other undergrowth, so this woman had to walk about 12 - 15 feet out of her way to get to my dog.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 April 2013)

hardtimes said:



			Err no, my dog didn't deviate from the track she was on, the other dog owner walked over to my dog to hit her.  It's quite a hilly area with narrow tracks through heather and other undergrowth, so this woman had to walk about 12 - 15 feet out of her way to get to my dog.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry,in that case not sure what the womans problem was.


----------



## hardtimes (22 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Ah sorry,in that case not sure what the womans problem was.

Click to expand...

Not to worry.  I've calmed down now.  I was just furious on my dog's behalf as she's an elderly gentle soul and doesn't deserve to be hit by random people.


----------



## ladyearl (22 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			When we had a stud dog the anti-mate spray was like Chanel No 5 to him, he could smell it at a 100 yards.

Click to expand...

Yeah I heard that from another person who shows - she said dog's ears would prick up when they got that scent. I never met another person when she was in season thankfully. I think it would have been cruel and unmanageable to keep her (Border Collie) off for three weeks but I did try to be responsible. ps neutered now and that was always the plan!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

I walk mine when she is in season but always up the mountain behind my house and to be honest very rarely see anybody else up there anyway so not really a huge problem. She did come into season once while we were on a caravan holiday in West Wales and that was a bit of a nightmare but kept her on a lead at all times and just had to be really careful. Lots of dogs came near her but I would never hit out at someone else's dog.


----------



## lexiedhb (23 April 2013)

Do not allow your offlead dog to approach ANY dog on a lead - it is that simple!


----------



## _jac_ (23 April 2013)

I have 3 entire bitches and 1 entire male. I walk mine week 1 and 3 when in season, but they are walked around a local industrial estate where no one walks their dogs.  Week 2 they are housebound and never give me any hassle about it. 

I have met a few in season bitches with my boy, but he will only bother a bitch if she is ovulating, and thankfully he is a good lad who doesn't go against my wishes. 

I think as your bitch didn't approach the other bitch at all then the woman is a bit of a fruit loop tbh, and best avoided!  

People do walk their in season bitches, but I do wish they would choose the areas wisely, mine go directly into the car and off to a concrete area, I don't want males following scent to my home and possibly being injured on roads in pursuit of my girls .


----------



## hardtimes (23 April 2013)

_jac_ said:



			I have 3 entire bitches and 1 entire male. I walk mine week 1 and 3 when in season, but they are walked around a local industrial estate where no one walks their dogs.  Week 2 they are housebound and never give me any hassle about it. 

I have met a few in season bitches with my boy, but he will only bother a bitch if she is ovulating, and thankfully he is a good lad who doesn't go against my wishes. 

I think as your bitch didn't approach the other bitch at all then the woman is a bit of a fruit loop tbh, and best avoided!  

People do walk their in season bitches, but I do wish they would choose the areas wisely, mine go directly into the car and off to a concrete area, I don't want males following scent to my home and possibly being injured on roads in pursuit of my girls .
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, you have written exactly what I wanted to write about this woman yesterday, but at the time was too annoyed to think clearly.


----------



## satinbaze (23 April 2013)

I pavement pound when girls are in season. Boring but they do have to b exercised. I don't go on the park as there are a lot of our of control dogs in my area.


----------



## AengusOg (24 April 2013)

It would be interesting to hear the other owner's point of view.


----------



## Becky&Ollie-x (25 April 2013)

Theres this one guy in my street who will persistantly hits my ruby dog if we are out on walks (live right by hills / fields/ tracks) 

Now I know my dogs (or dog rather) should be better behaved - Roxie and Sooks are brill and ignore other dogs unless told they acan go play, but I have to check each field is "safe" for Ruby to play (greyhound/whippet mix) as she wants to be EVERYTHINGS best friend. She will run over to say hello and only recall when shes had a sniff, she is never aggressive always just playful, and everyone in our street knows this, so those who have socialble dogs just let them play and those without will choose oposite field as to not tempt her, theres this one guy tho whos dogs is lovely (if its his son they all play fine) but him he picks up his dog n hits / kicks ruby which just excites her even more. Surely he would just go on the other field if Roo causes too much of a problem??? but no EVERY time he chooses ours then shouts at me fo rhe rbehaviour - I get shes naughty and should come back but im having to face the facts shes a nosey cow and wont - I cant only walk her on a lead as she needs a sprint round. I try to keep eye out for him and bring her into heel if I see him but cant walk the full root looking behind me. 


Basically - I know how u feel. I am outraged (hes done it 6 or 7 times now!) thing is my OH plays rough with her, and she mouths (not bites lol) and I know fo r afatc he he waves his arms roudn her face n starts slapping her she will probs think hes playing they Im guessing he will request shes PTS for being "dangerous" dog. 


RANT OVER.

 xx


----------



## Cop-Pop (25 April 2013)

I used to when I had a bitch.  I had this conversation with a woman the other day.  Her entire male dog was off the lead and ******ed off after two bitches in season (both bitches were on the lead).  She says it's the unwritten rule if your bitch is in season you don't walk it   I said I thought the unwritten rule was to have control of your dogs


----------



## Twizzel (25 April 2013)

I walk mine when in season although at quieter times of the day. Always on a lead. My thoughts- if you can't recall your entire dog off the lead, keep it on a lead too. All those who are saying don't walk your bitch in season, try telling a high energy breed like mine that she is housebound for 3 weeks, she goes loopy after being in the house for 4 hours even with mental stimulation...


----------



## Spook (25 April 2013)

Now why do all those camel jokes come to mind?????????? unless I've never understood them.

I suppose we could say that an entire dog is permanently ready to mate, so should be on a lead at all times........ unless he has perfect re-call, is at home or "working/mateing" of course. Just as bitches on heat should be on a lead...... simples!.......Personally I think that it is time for a change of attitude and dogs should always be on a lead unless they are at home...... those who only have accommodation for a lap dog should have a lap dog..... 

I must confess to assuming that the walker of the bitch had a very long stick.......but it seems not...... and the dog in trouble was a bitch anyway!!!!!


----------



## foxy1 (26 April 2013)

Your dog should not have approached a dog on a lead.


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 April 2013)

foxy1 said:



			Your dog should not have approached a dog on a lead.
		
Click to expand...

But the OP said her dog didn't approach the other dog, that's the poiint, the other dog's owner came across to hit her dog.


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2013)

foxy1 said:



			Your dog should not have approached a dog on a lead.
		
Click to expand...

It didn't


----------



## *hic* (26 April 2013)

The OP does also state that the woman only had to move 12 or 15 feet to hit her dog , so the dog was very close, and not on a lead. OK so I'm a new dog owner but if a dog I don't know, not on a lead, not obviously under control comes towards me I get worried. I have no way of knowing whether the owner can control the dog and from the sound of it the OP's dog was closer to the the offending woman than the OP was to her own dog.


----------



## paddi22 (26 April 2013)

/\/\/\
we had a rescue dog who we always kept on a lead, and she would get incredibly stressed and aggressive is strange dogs (not on a lead) ran over too close to her. 

I used to pre-emptively warn away dogs as you just don't know if they are going to suddenly react to my dog snarling and barking. The amount of times dogs (who i imagine were friendly 99% of time) would suddenly, in the blink of an eye, react and then you're in the middle of a fight trying to lift your freaked out dog out of harms way. 

It used to drive me mad calling to owners coming towards me to put their dogs on a lead. There were some owners I didn't need to warn as you could tell their dogs were amazingly well trained dogs, and had perfect recall. But the majority had goofy friendly dogs who just wanted to come over and have a look. Owners would call over 'don't worry he's really friendly!' and i'd be shouting back "well mine isn't!'


----------



## foxy1 (26 April 2013)

I can't see how the off lead dog was close enough to the on lead dog to be hit with the stick then? I've read the OP a couple of times, maybe I'm being thick


----------



## burge (26 April 2013)

I have a 'fear agressive' JRT bitch who is put back on her lead as soon as I see another dog in the vicinity even if that dog is on a lead or not.  You would be amazed at how many times I have strange dogs run over to her (never in season - she is spayed) with owners shouting 'It's ok he's friendly!' WELL MINE ISN'T!! Bloody numpties! The dog doesn't have to be that close for me to be worried - I don't know the other dog or how close it is likely to come so playing devils advocate a bit here it sounds like 6 of one half a dozen of the other.


----------



## FreddiesGal (29 April 2013)

Sounds like all of you with dog aggressive/fear aggressive dogs have something in common - you're all 'worried', which is going to do nothing for your dogs. 

With regards to keeping dogs in - I'm amazed at how some people think this is ok. Get in the car and find somewhere secluded to walk on a lead. I'd like to see how you feel free being kept in the house day in day out.


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 April 2013)

You have a point Freddies Gal, but it is understandable that people are worried when they meet people out walking who show no common sense.   I used to walk with a friend who had a very DA german shepherd ,  yes she did worry if people let their little darlings run up to him, because if he had bitten one and caused damage she would have felt terrible, and there was every chance that her dog would be reported.


----------



## paddi22 (29 April 2013)

FreddiesGal said:



			Sounds like all of you with dog aggressive/fear aggressive dogs have something in common - you're all 'worried', which is going to do nothing for your dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I'm don't worry much really though. Compared to dealing with two large horses, dogs don't particularly worry me at all. I just hate the hassle of lifting my terrified and screaming dog out of a fight she is only in because another owner can't control their dog. To be honest it's not worry - its knowing, from experience, whats going to happen 99% of the time when dogs walk over to a rescue who has issues.

It drives me mad sometimes. We live near a beach and have chickens, and the amount of people whose dogs jump into the garden and try and chase them is incredible. And the owners are so apologetic and say 'oh he usually comes back, he just got too excited'. 

when she is off the lead with other dogs we know (in gardens etc) she is fine. I would love to be able to walk her off the lead in parks but i don't trust her recall, and so out of politeness would never put other owners through what we go through


----------



## Nikki J (30 April 2013)

This is always an emotive subject.  The way I see it is - I hope - a matter of commonsense.  Dogs need to be exercised - in season or not - and IMO it is unreasonable to expect owners of bitches to "keep them in" for 3 weeks twice a year.  However, equally I get very peeved when owners get irate if my entire male shows interest in their bitch when she is on.  My boy is a babe magnet, and invariably the bitch will be misbehaving, pulling on her lead, gagging to get at my boy - he in turn is also misbehaving, pulling on his lead and howling at her to come to him!  But invariably when this happens, it is all OUR fault - OUR fault that the bitch fancies my boy!!  This infuriates me, and will usually end up with me emitting angry words at the owner.

So whereas I fully support the right and indeed the necessity for bitches in season to be exercised, owners must expect entire males to show interest - and for their bitch to do likewise!  There's no point getting ruftie and tuftie and hoity toity because my boy is showing great desire to investigate your bitch's most private parts - it's called nature, and he will never change.  Actually, my castrated boy is even worse than the entire when it comes to bitches in season - he will pursue them relentlessly if not kept on his lead.


----------



## Llanali (30 April 2013)

Seriously? I have never ever stopped walking a bitch when she comes into season! I don't know anybody that confines them to the house. 

I wouldn't let them off, but then I don't let mine off in public anyway. 

And yes, if I frequently met other dogs I might choose a different route or time, but I am gobsmacked at the idea they should be locked away.


----------



## Bourbons (4 May 2013)

I was walking Logan across some fields the other evening, when this chuffing great big Malamut came hurtling out of a bush, grabbed him by the throat and pinned him to the floor. This dog's owner came chasing after her shouting "shes's in season!!" and tried pushing Logan (who by the way is neutered) into a ditch!!! Logan was cowering with his tail between his legs, completely bewildered as to what was going on.

I was furious, and verbally let rip about how his Malamut should not be off the lead in the first place, and if she is in season and he was that concerned about her getting pregnant, she should be on the lead!!


----------



## misterjinglejay (5 May 2013)

Absolutely should be on lead, and not for just for aggression. 

Malamutes are getting a bad reputation, unfortunately, as twonks who like the status/wolfy looking dogs buy and breed them without a clue how difficult they can be. Cue puppy ending up being passed from pillar to post, getting more and more confused. *and breathe*

Ours are the most loving mals you could ever meet, so soft and friendly - they are walked on lead and have mixed safely with all other dogs from pup hood.
I have always walked my bitches in season, but kept them on lead and out of the way of other dogs.


----------



## Nikki J (5 May 2013)

misterjay said:



			Absolutely should be on lead, and not for just for aggression. 

Malamutes are getting a bad reputation, unfortunately, as twonks who like the status/wolfy looking dogs buy and breed them without a clue how difficult they can be. Cue puppy ending up being passed from pillar to post, getting more and more confused. *and breathe*

Ours are the most loving mals you could ever meet, so soft and friendly - they are walked on lead and have mixed safely with all other dogs from pup hood.
I have always walked my bitches in season, but kept them on lead and out of the way of other dogs.
		
Click to expand...

As an owner of Mal crosses - 1 castrated, 1 entire - I am a HUGE fan.  They are indeed as you describe them, but as you say unfortunately far too many people have what I called Snow Dog fever!!  They've seen the film - now they want to have one - without any idea of how much exercise they need, how often they suffer from separation anxiety and cannot be left home alone, how they can dig up your garden in seconds, the males can be very aggressive towards other males and the females towards other females - not all, but many.  They are hugely intelligent, powerful, self-willed and absolutely delightful dogs, but they are very definitely not for everybody - only for people who are mad!!  My 2 boys are delightful, have excellent recall, but the castrated one can be very DA towards other males.  Whereas I am not one who believes that Mals and huskies should never be allowed off the lead, I certainly would never let a female Mal in heat off lead - anywhere!!

Ben, the DA dog, is a perfect example of someone who had Snow Dog fever!!  Poor Ben has been passed from pillar to post until he landed up with us - as a rather nasty, unpredictable dog who was fine as long as he got his own way, but if you tried to make him do something he did not want to do, he would turn on you - and weighing in at 45 kilos, that was no joke!  We have had him nearly 3 years now, and he is a delightful dog, a joy to own - but he can be very funny with some male dogs, so we have to be very, very careful with him vis a vis other male dogs.

It is such a shame that twonks are ending up with these wonderful dogs - yours' sound absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 May 2013)

IMO, if you think you're likely to come across other dogs then you should always keep your dogs on leads anyway.  A lot of people dont like dogs for a start!  I take my young year old son out for a "toddle" quite regularly and the last thing I'd want is 2 big strange lurchers coming towards us.  Same if I was out riding, I wouldn't want 2 dogs rushing out of the undergrowth. The lady was doing the intelligent thing and keeping her dog on a lead, who cares if it was in heat or not - whats she meant to do not let it out of the house?!  

My OH's families dog has "issues" and is very defensive and nervous round strange dogs (lovely dog at home) so if a loose dog rushes up to him (who is always kept on a lead) then he unfortunately will let rip.  The result is that sadly the dog is rarely taken out in public anymore (luckily they have a very large fenced garden and a forest which nobody else uses), but its really sad.  All because other people think its ok to let their dog rush up to other dogs.

My 4 month old labradoodle is the friendliest thing, but I only let her off the lead in our field.  Mainly for her own safety in case we did come across another dog who quite possibly isn't as friendly as her!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			IMO, if you think you're likely to come across other dogs then you should always keep your dogs on leads anyway.  A lot of people dont like dogs for a start!  I take my young year old son out for a "toddle" quite regularly and the last thing I'd want is 2 big strange lurchers coming towards us.  Same if I was out riding, I wouldn't want 2 dogs rushing out of the undergrowth. The lady was doing the intelligent thing and keeping her dog on a lead, who cares if it was in heat or not - whats she meant to do not let it out of the house?!  

My OH's families dog has "issues" and is very defensive and nervous round strange dogs (lovely dog at home) so if a loose dog rushes up to him (who is always kept on a lead) then he unfortunately will let rip.  The result is that sadly the dog is rarely taken out in public anymore (luckily they have a very large fenced garden and a forest which nobody else uses), but its really sad.  All because other people think its ok to let their dog rush up to other dogs.

My 4 month old labradoodle is the friendliest thing, but I only let her off the lead in our field.  Mainly for her own safety in case we did come across another dog who quite possibly isn't as friendly as her!
		
Click to expand...

Becky&Ollie-x - You need to control your dogs.  Sorry but you're totally in the wrong.  Why should the guy walk his dog in a different field because your dogs are badly behaved?!  Ok, yours aren't aggressive however the guy clearly doesn't want your dog near him or his dog so DON'T let your dog do that!  Good grief!


----------



## Crackedhalo (7 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Becky&Ollie-x - You need to control your dogs.  Sorry but you're totally in the wrong.  Why should the guy walk his dog in a different field because your dogs are badly behaved?!  Ok, yours aren't aggressive however the guy clearly doesn't want your dog near him or his dog so DON'T let your dog do that!  Good grief!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this, Becky&Ollie it is your responsibility to control your dogs, Other dog walkers shouldn't have to change their route just because you can't be bothered to train your dogs. It is very irresponsible to allow your dog to behave in that way, Theres nothing i hate more than when i have my dogs on the lead and another dog comes running over to 'play' with the clueless owner shouting 'its ok he's friendly'. Mine are not which is why they are under control on the lead!


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 May 2013)

Becky&Ollie-x said:



			Basically - I know how u feel. I am outraged (hes done it 6 or 7 times now!) thing is my OH plays rough with her, and she mouths (not bites lol) and I know fo r afatc he he waves his arms roudn her face n starts slapping her she will probs think hes playing they Im guessing he will request shes PTS for being "dangerous" dog.
		
Click to expand...

And what will you do if this man does request that she's put to sleep?? 

Can you not direst her energy with something like agility training? And that way when you walk her she can be on the lead. Or really work on her training? 

I hate to say it, but if he does request PTS, it's your own fault - sorry


----------

